# Fry questions.



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

So, a few days ago I noticed my Female Auratus was obviously holding. This will be her second time holding, as the first time I thought she was sick and other fish ate the fry I'm assuming. I'd like to keep the fry so I transferred her over to an empty 10 gallon immediately. (This will be my first time keeping fry.)

How long will she hold for before she spits? And when she does spit, should I remove her from the tank immediately? She's not full grown, still pretty young.

I have black gravel for the bottom of the tank in there, will it be easy to see the fry if the gravel is black? (I don't know how small I should be expecting them to be.)

Any tips and help would be greatly appreciated!

Here's a picture of the momma.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

The cichlid fry i got from work were from two different moms. I removed them and put them into 20 gallons. The first one didn't spit them out til the next day. The second one was within 10 minutes so i think it just all depends on how comfortable they feel letting them go. It may be possible to entice her with some food and walk away she may let them out so she can eat. And i removed the mothers right after noticing the fry just to avoid the possibilty of her getting hungry or stressed and trying to eat them lol. The fry i got appear to be doing great feeding on frozen baby brine shrimp right now. good luck with them.


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> The cichlid fry i got from work were from two different moms. I removed them and put them into 20 gallons. The first one didn't spit them out til the next day. The second one was within 10 minutes so i think it just all depends on how comfortable they feel letting them go. It may be possible to entice her with some food and walk away she may let them out so she can eat. And i removed the mothers right after noticing the fry just to avoid the possibilty of her getting hungry or stressed and trying to eat them lol. The fry i got appear to be doing great feeding on frozen baby brine shrimp right now. good luck with them.


Awesome, thanks for the help! =)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I tend to keep the moms out of the main tank for a few weeks to "fatten up". The males will try to spawn again ASAP and she does need to eat for awhile. A good mom will release fry, eat, and then pick them up again when they are threatened or even overnight.


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

UPDATE:

So as you can clearly see in the photo, it looks like she is holding.
Today I went to check on her and she no longer has a "lump" on her chin and is eating.
I don't see any fry anywhere, but she did dig a huge whole underneath a rock and moved all the gravel so it hits bottom.
Should I move the rock? What do you guys think happened?


----------

